# income levy refund



## helens (25 Jun 2010)

Basicly i am just looking for some advice.I have no clue on taxation,levys etc 
I am a sahm & Husband takes home around €600 a week and we also have a full medical card.
I just studied  his payslips & noticed that he pays an income levy of around €10 a week...is this right as iv noticed on this site people saying that med card holders dont always pay a levy.

or did that only apply to the old health levy before the new income levy same in?sorry im a bit confused with it all
Thanks
Helen


----------



## papervalue (25 Jun 2010)

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...al-insurance-prsi/social_insurance_in_ireland

link for health levy part which talks about medical card exemption. Do you both have a medical card?


----------



## helens (25 Jun 2010)

i dont work & we both have a full medical card so do the kids


----------



## papervalue (25 Jun 2010)

[broken link removed]

Income levy part

Both health levy link and Income levy link give exemption for medical card.

Might have to get him to inform his employer because I dont think employer would be aware without being told by employee and maybe a photocopy of it as proof


----------



## helens (25 Jun 2010)

thanks for the info..its seems by reading that  then he should not be paying it.
wonder would it be worth our while applying for a refund?(could use it bigtime for kids to get new clothes)i will print of a copy anyway  so he can show his emplyer for future anyway.


----------



## papervalue (25 Jun 2010)

helens said:


> thanks for the info..its seems by reading that then he should not be paying it.
> wonder would it be worth our while applying for a refund?(could use it bigtime for kids to get new clothes)i will print of a copy anyway so he can show his emplyer for future anyway.


 
Not sure what size of company he works for. But I cant see any reason why they could not refund him in the one go now as P35 for 2010 is not due till next Feb so the next paye/prsi bill due by company(normally montly or by quarter) just has to be reduced by levy amount already paid and refund given to him


----------



## papervalue (25 Jun 2010)

if he had the medical card in 2009, check if he paid income levy and health levy that year as well- can apply for a refund of it as well, not from company but gov.

for 2009 he could have got p60 and an income levy cert, may have to get details from employer in regard to amount of health levy paid as not shown separately on p60


----------



## helens (25 Jun 2010)

there is around 10 employees in total.
sorry for my lack of knowledge but does that mean that if his company wont refund him now that my Husband should wait untill nextfeb to look for refund..(sorry for so many Questions )

just to add:yes we have had a medical card since 2006


----------



## papervalue (25 Jun 2010)

helens said:


> there is around 10 employees in total.
> sorry for my lack of knowledge but does that mean that if his company wont refund him now that my Husband should wait untill nextfeb to look for refund..(sorry for so many Questions )
> 
> just to add:yes we have had a medical card since 2006


 
If you print off 2 links in relation to healthy levy and income levy they should be no reason for company not to refund in the next few weeks. Give it to person doing wages.

Get person doing wages to check what was paid in

2009 income levy and health levy
2008 health levy
2007 health levy
2006 health levy

Not sure how far they will go back with a refund, but get the info for 06 to 09 and if refund due, a form can be filed to get it from gov


----------



## helens (25 Jun 2010)

thanks a mill for your help..il print of links & get info on 06-09 and ask my dad to help me fill them out(im hopeless)


----------



## laughter189 (25 Jun 2010)

To claim refund of health levy , send all your P60's and copy of your medical card to this address . : Taken from Welfare website .:

*Department of Social & Family Affairs *
*PRSI Refunds *
*Oisin House *
*Pearse St. *
*Dublin 2. *
*Telephone (01) 6732586 *​ 
By the way , you will find many threads and useful links on previous posts/ threads on AAM , if you do a search .


----------



## helens (26 Jun 2010)

Thanks laughter189 for that address

Oh and i did do searches before i started a thread but i just wanted a clear answer..like i said its all new to me and have never looked for a refund on tax before & was abit confused with the levy bit


----------



## laughter189 (29 Jun 2010)

helens said:


> Thanks laughter189 for that address
> 
> Oh and i did do searches before i started a thread but i just wanted a clear answer..like i said its all new to me and have never looked for a refund on tax before & was abit confused with the levy bit


 
Well helens , Don't want to confuse you any more ...........Just bear in mind that the above address is for a refund of Health Levy ....

To claim a refund of the Income Levy , you do so through your local tax office . You can fill in a '' income levy refund claim form '' or you can calim online at www.revenue.ie


----------



## helens (29 Jun 2010)

thanks laughter,i filled out the income levy refund form on the revenue website last nite for 2009 and it said that €560 was paid in to it last year & im going to send off p60 for 2009 & med card details to the social welfare refund address today for prsi overpayment.


----------



## helens (30 Jun 2010)

hi,just updating ye,He got €320 back in his wages this week from overpaid levy this year which was great so thanks for all the great advice 
but unfortunatly short-lived joy as he was also told today that he may be getting laid off soon,its between him & 1 other person


----------

